# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  سوء المعاملة عند الطفولة تسبب تغيرات في الدماغ

## salihmob

*  
أظهرت  دراسة ألمانية كندية مشتركة أن النساء اللواتي تعرضن لعنف وسوء معاملة  خلال فترة الطفولة، يعانين تغيرات في قشرة الدماغ، قد تكون السبب وراء  المشاكل السلوكية والنفسية والجنسية التي يعانين منها في فترات لاحقة من  حياتهن.* *وشملت الدراسة التي نُشرت في دورية "علوم  النفس الأميركية" 51 امرأة تعرضن لأنواع مختلفة من العنف خلال مرحلة  الطفولة وبينت صور الرنين المغناطيسي التي أجريت لأدمغتهن، تغيرات نوعية في  قشرة الدماغ، بحسب نوع سوء المعاملة والعنف الذي تعرّضن له.**ففي حالات العنف الجنسي، لوحظ نقص في  سماكة قشرة الدماغ في المنطقة التي تصل إليها النهايات الحسية للمنطقة  التناسلية عند المرأة، ونفس المظهر كان لدى النساء اللواتي تعرضن لسوء  المعاملة العاطفية والنفسية حيث كانت قشرة الدماغ المسؤولة عن تقدير الذات  وضبط العواطف ناقصة السماكة.**وتعقيبا على نتائج تلك الدراسة، قال  الدكتور شارلز نمروف مدير مركز الشيخوخة في برلين: "إن هذه الدراسة هي  الأولى التي توثق وجود تغيرات طويلة الأمد في مناطق خاصة في الدماغ كنتيجة  لسوء المعاملة والإهمال، وإن هذه الخطوة التي أدت لتحديد تغيرات واضحة في  بنية الدماغ يمكن أن تغير من طرق العلاج الهادفة لتعديل التأثرات النفسية  السلبية التي يمكن أن تستمر مدى الحياة كنتيجة لهذا الأذى النفسي"**من جهتهم، فسر الباحثون هذا التراجع في  سماكة قشرة الدماغ للمناطق الحسية بأنه وسيلة دفاعية يسعى إليها الجسم  لإيقاف الإحساس بالألم والأذى العاطفي والآثار النفسية التي يسببها هذا  العنف الجسدي أو العاطفي، لكن عدم التطور الحاصل في قشرة الدماغ يؤدي فيما  بعد لاضطرابات سلوكية تتجلى عند النضج وفي مراحل لاحقة من الحياة.*

----------


## max_11

تحليل مختصر وعلمي وعملي وشامل رائع جداً

----------

